
IDEO: The Book and the Future of Literature - samiq
http://me.samiq.net/the-book-and-the-future-of-our-literature
======
hkuo
I have much respect for the company, but I hate to say that I did not want a
single one of their concepts. Every screen change, the only thing I could
think was, "ok, now how do I go back to that previous screen?" every new
screen showed a completely new confusing interface with non-intuitive
interactions. And some screens were just plain poor usability. Example, the
book browsing screen where you swipe left and right to browse book covers one
at a time. Repeat...one....at....a....time. How about showing me a grid or
list so it'll be easier for me to decide which of my 50+ books I'd like to
read?

------
protomyth
first posting of video on HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1713056> \-
vimeo direct link: <http://vimeo.com/15142335>

